# USB keyboard, booting problem?



## mechanic (Aug 14, 2010)

On the menu that first appears on an installed FreeBSD system, I can't select any entries, even hitting 'Enter' is ignored and the timer counts down to zero before moving on. I guess the machine isn't connecting to the keyboard at that stage - later after booting is complete the keyboard works fine.

Anything I can do to get this to work as advertised?


----------



## rghq (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you able to set in your BIOS an option like:

USB Legacy Support (for keyboard / mice)


----------



## mechanic (Aug 15, 2010)

Oooh, should have thought of that! 
BIOS -> Integrated Peripherals -> USB Keyboard support = Disabled!

Setting changed all all works as advertised.

Thanks for that!


----------

